# I am so excited!!!



## laxmom (May 28, 2008)

I just have to share our news!!  I previously posted about passing ROFR on 4/15.

Today I got closing docs!!!  Finally!!!  Adding that attorney requirement added some time and some money!! About $450 more by my estimation.  I am just so happy to move on to the next step.  We are supposed to close 6/3.


----------



## Twinkstarr (May 28, 2008)

Wow, that took a long time.


----------



## GREENBAN (May 28, 2008)

Congrats and welcome home!



-Tony


----------



## laxmom (May 28, 2008)

Hey, Greenban!  Welcome to TUG!  And thanks for the welcome!


----------



## richardm (May 29, 2008)

*Congrats!*

Congrats! Which closing agent was that?


----------



## BWV Dreamin (May 29, 2008)

laxmom said:


> I just have to share our news!!  I previously posted about passing ROFR on 4/15.
> 
> Today I got closing docs!!!  Finally!!!  Adding that attorney requirement added some time and some money!! About $450 more by my estimation.  I am just so happy to move on to the next step.  We are supposed to close 6/3.



Yeah!!! So happy that this is behind you now! So start planning!


----------



## laxmom (May 29, 2008)

It was thru Morris, Hardwick and Schneider in Bluffton.

I am sooooo ready to start planning!!!


----------



## richardm (May 30, 2008)

That is the current firm that DVC recommends for Hilton Head resales, and who they use for their own closings.. They switched recently from another firm- Jones, Patterson, Simpson & Newton, PA- perhaps the new attorneys are taking some time to get adjusted to the "resale" pace! The old firm wanted to charge cancellation fees when Disney exercised...


----------



## laxmom (Jun 21, 2008)

*Update!!*

Well, we finally got our points Thursday.  And friday they were gone!!!  We are already point poor!  But we were able to get VWL in a 2 bedroom for our Sept. cruise on the Magic, much to my amazement.  The kids are so excited about staying there and DH is more animated about that trip than he has been the entire resale process!  That is what is really about;  making memories and magic!!


----------



## jmatias (Jun 22, 2008)

Congratulations!  Nothing like booking that first stay with your new DVC points.

Aloha,
Jen


----------



## SDKath (Jun 22, 2008)

Yeah!  Congrats.  I can't wait for our first Disney cruise... still in the planning...

 Katherine


----------



## tomandrobin (Jun 26, 2008)

laxmom said:


> Well, we finally got our points Thursday.  And friday they were gone!!!  We are already point poor!  But we were able to get VWL in a 2 bedroom for our Sept. cruise on the Magic, much to my amazement.  The kids are so excited about staying there and DH is more animated about that trip than he has been the entire resale process!  That is what is really about;  making memories and magic!!



Good for you, and get use to being point poor! 

Trip planning is a big part of our experience.


----------



## lprstn (Jun 26, 2008)

Congratulations!!!! You will love the cruise and the location...there really isn't anything quite as nice as staying onsite...


----------



## laxmom (Jun 27, 2008)

We stayed at WL by renting a couple of nights about 7 years ago.  The kids still talk about it.  Other than that, we have never stayed on property.  Now, we have 2 trips planned.  We got an exchange into OKW in July.  I set up the ME and our order with GG today so now all we do is watch the clock!

Yeah, I think we will somehow become very accustomed to being point poor....at least for a little while longer!


----------



## tomandrobin (Jun 28, 2008)

laxmom said:


> We stayed at WL by renting a couple of nights about 7 years ago.  The kids still talk about it.  Other than that, we have never stayed on property.  Now, we have 2 trips planned.  We got an exchange into OKW in July.  I set up the ME and our order with GG today so now all we do is watch the clock!
> 
> Yeah, I think we will somehow become very accustomed to being point poor....at least for a little while longer!



We have over 700 points now and are still point poor. Currently we have 100 points left to use between now and Oct 2009 before we get another 735 points. Easy come, easy go.....enjoy life.


----------



## laxmom (Jun 29, 2008)

Oh no!!  I don't think I'll tell Laxdad about that!!  He is still in a dream world where you can buy just the right amount of points!!


----------

